# aux reins élégants (rein)



## utrerana

Je suis en train de lire un livre et j`ai lu cette phrase:

"Des grandes et belles filles, aux reins élégants , aux mains longues, à la taille fine singulièrements gracieuses, formaient un groupe  auprès de une fontaine"

Je comprends toute la phrase moins  " aux reins élégants " Je ne sais pas  la traduire en espagnol : ¿ Riñones elegantes ?

Pouvez-vous m`aider?
                                Merci à l`avance
Une vie, de Guy de Maupassant.


----------



## Dentellière

¡No, claro que no diríamos riñones elegantes !

Yo diría _espalda_ 

¿_Dorso_ tal vez? Pero no me gusta tanto

:]


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Les reins_, en francés, es a menudo eufemismo para designar sea las nalgas, sea las caderas. Opino (pero es personal) que aquí se trata de estas últimas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Dentellière

En algunos países de América, hoy día se diría:
"De  buen lomo" (La expresión es: ¡Qué buen lomo!)
En otros países en plural (Lomos = _lombes_)

Pero no creo que en la época de Maupassant ...

:]


----------



## Vicomte123

Je viens de tomber sur cette question et j'ai toujours pensé que la chute des reins était exclusivement la partie où le dos est cambré...cf. ici

et plus particulièrement:
" *α)* Le bassin et les hanches. _Cambrure, chute des reins; un tortillement, un balancement, un mouvement des reins; des reins élégants; jouer des reins, se camper sur ses reins_. *** Norma 4 "

Cela dit, la cambrure est une chose, le bassin une autre et les hanches une troisième...nous voilà donc avec un mystère féminin de plus!


----------



## GURB

Hola
El vocablo *lomo* corresponde a lo que se busca.
Véase MMoliner: _ Parte comprendida entre la cintura y las nalgas en el cuerpo humano.  Riñones._


----------



## utrerana

¡Lomo! No se , me parece una palabra un poco tosca para descibrir a " belles filles" ¿no?.
Me resulta algo chocante, la verdad, estoy con Dentillère,a no ser que sea una expresión habitual en la literatura francesa del siglo XIX .
No se, será así, ni idea.
Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Utrerana:

Sabiendo lo que es, busca en tu propio vocabulario la forma de decirlo. En francés es una forma muy delicada y elegante de decirlo. Seguro que se te ocurrirá algo por el estilo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Si j'avais su

¡Hola!

No sé si _curvas_ podría valer.

Saludos.


----------



## Vicomte123

Si j'avais su said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> No sé si _curvas_ podría valer.
> 
> Saludos.



No creo...el "problema" con una mujer es que tiene curvas por todas partes...en todo caso, curvas traseras...pero ¡nunca lo he oído!


----------



## utrerana

Es verdad que las curvas en una mujer son , de siempre, motivo de hasta de locura , y en este caso, siguiendo el hilo de Gévy, lo de curvas me parece elegante y bonito, creo que esa palabra se adecua al contexto , pero supongo que para curvas también habrá palabra específica en francés.
Otro saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No sé, no sé: ¿Ancas?

*anca**.*
(Del it. o prov. _anca_).

*1. *f. Cada una de las dos mitades laterales de la parte posterior de las caballerías y otros animales. 
*2. *f. Grupa de las caballerías. 
*3. *f. Cadera de una persona. 
*4. *f. coloq. Nalga de una persona. Podría ser.
*5. *f. ant. Muslo de una persona.


----------



## Dentellière

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No sé, no sé: ¿Ancas?
> 
> *anca**.*
> (Del it. o prov. _anca_).
> 
> *1. *f. Cada una de las dos mitades laterales de la parte posterior de las caballerías y otros animales.
> *2. *f. Grupa de las caballerías.
> *3. *f. Cadera de una persona.
> *4. *f. coloq. Nalga de una persona. Podría ser.
> *5. *f. ant. Muslo de una persona.


 


Juan Jacob, nunca escuché nada menos romántico que "Ancas" para definir las curvas traseras de una mujer !

Podría usar algunos de los términos enunciados anteriormente .... pero... ¿Ancas? ...


----------



## Pohana

¡Ah, que ancas tan elegantes!  Je lui dirais comme la crapaude au crapaud : je t'aime mon beau !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Dentellière said:


> Juan Jacob, nunca escuché nada menos romántico que "Ancas" para definir las curvas traseras de una mujer !
> 
> Podría usar algunos de los términos enunciados anteriormente .... pero... ¿Ancas? ...


 
Perfectamente: ancas. Me gusta... en México, todo el mundo lo emplearía/entendería.
Y de ancas a lomo, como propusiste, ¿a cuál irle?


----------



## Pohana

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ...Y de ancas a lomo, como propusiste, ¿a cuál irle? ...



A ninguna de las dos por el amor de Dios ! Ambas TRITURAN la belleza (y la sensualidad)  de "creux de reins" o de "aux reins élégants". Cuando en español se habla de las _curvas femeninas_ se piensa primero en las curvas de las caderas (y luego en el resto de ellas, claro !). En todo caso las _curvas elegantes_.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Dentellière

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Perfectamente: ancas. Me gusta... en México, todo el mundo lo emplearía/entendería.
> Y de ancas a lomo, como propusiste, ¿a cuál irle?


 

Disculpa JJ,  yo propuse "_espalda"_ y en menor medida "_dorso_"(aunque no tanto)  Sólo dije que algunos usaban "lomo"

ejemm..


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pohana said:


> A ninguna de las dos por el amor de Dios ! Ambas TRITURAN la belleza (y la sensualidad) de "creux de reins" o de "aux reins élégants". Cuando en español se habla de las _curvas femeninas_ se piensa primero en las curvas de las caderas (y luego en el resto de ellas, claro !). En todo caso las _curvas elegantes_.
> 
> À +
> Pohana


 

Va, pues.
Pero curvas hay muchas. Así, así, _curvas elegantes_, no se precisa cuáles. 

(Breviario anecdótico, con permiso de moderadora/es. Era costumbre en México escribir sobre el parachoque / defensa trasero /a  de los camiones alguna frase chistosa: Una que no tiene desperdicio aquí es _¡Tú con tantas curvas, y yo sin frenos!_)

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

La traducción literal no sirve. 
Las formas propuestas no encajan bien o presentan dificultades. 

Sólo queda por intentar mantener la connotación de la imagen utilizada por el autor. Yo diría que las muchachas eran 'de elegante figura'.


----------



## utrerana

JJ a mi me dice un hombre " que bonitas ancas tienes" y  desde luego me mataría pero del disgusto. Lexinauta, no creo que sea figura elegante pues describe otras partes del cuerpo y ésta, sería una parte más ( llamémosle X ahora), en cualquier caso, lo de caderas puede ser , en aquellos tiempos una mujer de caderas anchas era más " vistosa " y deseada  que otra de talle fino y delgado, y quizás, de la misma manera , y como dice Gévy, sea una elegante manera de decir " unas buenas nalgas" sin usar la palabra francesa correspondiente.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Después de reir un rato con vuestras simpáticas ocurrencias, he tratado de encontrar una expresión que se adapte al significado de *reins élégants *y que al mismo tiempo sea un término pulcro y refinado que satisfaga la demanda de nuestra amiga de Utrera (Sevilla) y... resultado de mi encefalograma: plano.

Es que la propia dificultad de esta dichosa traducción se acrecienta al intentar evitar la reiteración, ya que varias palabras más adelante, el texto menciona *el talle*, que más o menos también "anda" por la zona de los riñones.

Por ello, me inclino por la traducción libre, es decir por olvidar los posibles sinónimos de esa parte del cuerpo en la que la espalda pierde su casto nombre y hacer caso a la propuesta de *Lexinauta:*

*de elegante figura*

O algo parecido: *de elegante silueta*

puesto que la silueta es el contorno (de un objeto, de un cuerpo) y creo que evoca en cierto modo la curvatura a la que habéis hecho referencia en este hilo tan ameno y singular.

Bonne journée.

P.D.: En cuanto a *reins élégants*, nunca hubiera pensado, fuera de ese contexto, que es una expresión "muy delicada y elegante" (se me antoja que las vísceras, salvo la de los latidos, son unos órganos feos y bastante... "pringosos") si no fuera porque, oportunamente, Gévy nos lo ha hecho saber. Pues muchas gracias por ello, "corazón"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> *2. *f. Grupa de las caballerías.


Y sin embargo, Juan Jacob, algunos autores lo usan para las personas.
Encontrado en el Corpus de la RAE:


> le chupó la sombra del vientre y de la grupa


Julio Cortazar.


> y sus piernas tan bonitas, y su grupa tan esférica y rotunda que se quedó


Jardiel Poncela, Enrique 


> la mulata, que cruzaba el patio contoneando la grupa bajo un claro vestido azul floreado


Alejo Carpentier


> ¿Cómo no ha de excitarnos su redonda grupa cuyos prietos glúteos


Fernán Gómez, Fernando

Hay más...
=> ¿de elegante grupa?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> Y sin embargo, Juan Jacob, algunos autores lo usan para las personas.
> Encontrado en el Corpus de la RAE:
> Julio Cortazar.
> Jardiel Poncela, Enrique
> Alejo Carpentier
> Fernán Gómez, Fernando
> 
> Hay más...
> => ¿de elegante grupa?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Ah, gracias... lo dudé por un momento, y buscando, en efecto, también para seras humanas: 

*CROUPE : *
*2.* _P. anal., fam._ [Spéc. en parlant d'une femme] Partie du corps humain comprenant les lombes et les fesses. _Belle, forte, grosse croupe; torsion de la croupe; tendre la croupe._ Synon. _cul, derrière._ _Son large pantalon de soie ponceau, collant sur la croupe_ (Flaub., _Éduc. sentim.,_ t. 1, 1869, p. 148). _Elle avait une robe toute noire dans laquelle se dessinait fort bien sa croupe onduleuse avec la hanche noire_ (Jouve, _Scène capit.,_ 1935, p. 195) : 
2. Quelle aurore sur ces *croupes *
Qui commencent de frémir!
Déjà s'étirent par groupes
Telles qui semblaient dormir :
L'une brille, l'autre bâille;
Valéry, _Charmes,_ Aurore, 1922, p. 111.


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
buen día, qué creen que "reins" quiera decir aquí (Le Tour du Monde en quatre-vingts Jours):

Sa mince et souple ceinture, qu’une mainsuffit à enserrer, rehausse l’élégante cambrure de ses *reins *arrondis et larichesse de son buste où la jeunesse en fleur étale ses plus parfaits trésors, et, sous les plis soyeux de sa tunique, elle semble avoir été modelée en argent purde la main divine de Vicvacarma, l’éternel statuaire. »

gracias


----------



## hual

Hola,

Sugiero: _la elegante ondulación de sus *caderas*..._


----------



## quethibum

Versión en español de *La vuelta al mundo en 80 días *encontrada en internet (para completar la info de hual): _
Su delgada y flexible cintura que puede abarcarse con una sola mano, realza la elegante configuración de sus redondeadas *caderas *y la riqueza de su busto, en que la juventud en flor ostenta sus más perfectos tesoros; y bajo los pliegues sedosos de su túnica, parece haber sido modelada en plata por la mano divina de Vicvacarma, el escultor eterno." _


----------



## Víctor Pérez

utrerana said:


> "...aux reins élégants..."


Interesante discusión la de hace ahora seis años.

Las dificultades en traducir esos "*reins élégants*" revelan la capacidad de la lengua francesa en embellecer cualquier concepto utilizando eufemismos, así representen a órganos excretores... En el caso que nos ocupa, mejor decir "reins" que "derrière". En mi opinión, el arte está más en la frecuencia del uso que en la elección de las palabras en sí. Cuando en francés hablamos de la elegancia de los riñones de una mujer nos referimos a su *perfil *_dorsal _y no a sus curvas laterales como en realidad hacemos en español cuando nos referimos a la curva de sus caderas, tal y como aparece en una de las traducciones del libro de Maupassant disponibles en la *red*:



> Unas muchachas altas y hermosas, *de elegantes caderas*, manos largas, cintura delgada, de porte singularmente grácil, formaban un grupo junto a una fuente.


Personalmente, yo animaría a que nos inspiremos de la lengua francesa: si usamos mucho la expresión "*la elegancia de sus riñones*" acabaremos por asimilarla y aceptarla de forma natural. Ya sé que no deja de ser un eufemismo para no decir "culo" o "trasero", pero decir caderas en su lugar parece aún más falso, además de prestarse a equívoco.         



Gabriel Aparta said:


> "...cambrure de ses​*reins​*arrondis..."​


Aquí, la carencia de la traducción ("redondeadas caderas") es aún más flagrante (insisto en que esas formas redondeadas de las caderas sólo se ven cuando miramos de frente a la señora, y no de perfil). 

En danza clásica y en educación física, la expression "cambrer les reins" corresponde a lo que en español llamamos "sacar el culo" o, dicho más elegantemente, "arquear la espalda". Así, la *cambrure des reins* se refiere sólo y exclusivamente a la parte dorsal del perfil de la dama y no a la lateral como sugiere la palabra "caderas". En pro de una mayor precisión, creo que deberíamos imitar los ejemplos de la lengua francesa y, en este caso, por ejemplo, decir "*el arqueo de sus riñones*".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Il ne s'agit pas des hanches (caderas) mais des reins, des lombes comme on disait encore naguère.
Partie du corps qui correspond au *lomo* espagnol, du latin lumbus.


> 3. (s. m.) *Parte inferior central de la espalda del hombre.*
> Definición de lomo en EL PAÍS


_El arqueo del lomo_ me parece buena opción.


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi, Gurb, mais _el arqueo del lomo_ me fait le même effet que si je lisais en français _la cambrure des rognons_.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Rognons? Un peu exagéré tout de même, mais vous avez raison sur le fond...ma traduction a un aspect quelque peu animalier dirai-je.
Il n'en demeure pas moins que_ lomo_ ou_ lomos_, plus populaire, traduit parfaitement le français *reins*. Quant à* arqueo *je l'avais tout bonnement emprunté à Víctor (le bon maître me le pardonne!).
Une meilleure solution je pense: *talle quebrado *comme celui des danseuses de tango dans ton beau pays ou _la cambrure de leurs reins_ fait l'admiration "de propios y extraños". Rien n'empêche en outre d'y accoler d'autres adjectifs ...y elegante/ redondeado/ flexible etc...


> Una referencia suplementaria especifica de la silueta femenina: “el talle quebrado”, el arco que da a la “caída desde la parte posterior de la cintura” su forma “magnifica”. Fuente.


Bien à vous


----------



## hual

GURB said:


> Une meilleure solution je pense: *talle quebrado *comme celui des danseuses de tango dans ton beau pays ou _la cambrure de leurs reins_ fait l'admiration "de propios y extraños". Rien n'empêche en outre d'y accoler d'autres adjectifs ...y elegante/ redondeado/ flexible etc...



Hola Gurb,

Ta dernière proposition "talle quebrado" me semble parfaite. J'aurais dû y penser.

Bon dimanche !


----------



## quethibum

Muy interesante discusión y finalmente se dió con una respuesta que se acerca más a la realidad 
Recuerdo haber escuchado en mis juventudes (en la tele seguramente) "_donde la espalda pierde su_ _(casto)_ _nombre_", ¿se aplicaría también a este contexto o ya se habla de la parte más abajo de los riñones/del talle quebrado?


----------

